# Suggest an instrument for this purpose



## Argus

I need an instrument that can sustain a tone indefinitely whilst also being able to greatly vary the dynamics/volume from ppp to fff. It could either have a range of 4 octaves in any register, or different pitched versions of it (alto, tenor etc).

It's easy if I just use an electronic instrument, but what acoustic instruments would be good for this task?


----------



## Rasa

Ondes martenot


----------



## Argus

Rasa said:


> Ondes martenot


That's electronic. I'm looking for acoustic.


----------



## Rasa

I just wanted to mention the Ondes Martenot


----------



## Weston

Wasn't there an instrument that used a wheel or series of bows across strings, but you crank it? Is that a hurdy gurdy? I don't know it's range or it's dynamic capabilities. Someone help me out here. Oh well, it inspired a great Donovan song anyway with some great Jimmy Page guitar work.


----------



## Rasa

I was thinking of that, but the dynamic range is indeed the limiting factor. Infact I think it doesn't even have dynamics.


----------



## Couchie

True drone instruments like the hurdy gurdy and bagpipes don't have dynamic contrast.

Talented brass and woodwind players can play indefinitely long notes by circular breathing, and vary their dynamics.

Otherwise you'll have to simulate the effect with a section of instruments where players take turns repeating the note while others sustain it.


----------



## Argus

Couchie said:


> True drone instruments like the hurdy gurdy and bagpipes don't have dynamic contrast.
> 
> Talented brass and woodwind players can play indefinitely long notes by circular breathing, and vary their dynamics.
> 
> Otherwise you'll have to simulate the effect with a section of instruments where players take turns repeating the note while others sustain it.


I thought about a saxophone ensemble but asking for most players to be circular breathers might be excessive. The idea of redistributing the tone among a few players is more realistic and might provide pleasing if unwanted side effects, as slight differences in timbre and pitch are heard on the changes. That might work well, but would need quite a few more players.

I was thinking wind instruments but not necessarily mouth blown ones. An accordion or bandoneon instrument but there would be gaps when the thing changes from push to pull. Maybe some harmonium style instrument?

I think maybe electronics might be simplest, using either synths or ebowed guitars with volume pedals.

As a side note about the hurdy-gurdy, I heard an interesting piece using it the other day. It was by Tunji Beier with Matthias Loibner playing the hurdy. It has a peculiar buzzing sound to it that gives it a unique sound.


----------



## chee_zee

organ with swell pedal mayhap?


----------



## matsoljare




----------



## Kopachris

A string quartet.


----------



## Aksel

Apart from the "sustain indefinitely" part, I do think a trombone, French horn or a clarinet would be excellently suited for this.


----------



## Couchie

4 octaves worth of fine crystal glassware filled with appropriate quantities of water.


----------



## Saturnus

A clarinet player with good circular breathing or a number of violin/viola players is the only thing that comes to mind (if you want to be strict on the ppp - fff). The clarinet "only" has 3,5 octaves though.


----------



## GraemeG

Argus said:


> I need an instrument that can sustain a tone indefinitely whilst also being able to greatly vary the dynamics/volume from ppp to fff. It could either have a range of 4 octaves in any register, or different pitched versions of it (alto, tenor etc).
> 
> It's easy if I just use an electronic instrument, but what acoustic instruments would be good for this task?


Maybe 4 ocatves is pushing it a little, but otherwise anything from the string section will do. Brass & wind do have to breathe occasionally.
GG


----------



## Stasou

Saturnus said:


> The clarinet "only" has 3,5 octaves though.


Professional clarinetists should be able to play 4 octaves. Watch the part from 00:45-2:32.


----------



## Stasou

Argus said:


> I thought about a saxophone ensemble but asking for most players to be circular breathers might be excessive.


Nah, as long as you don't need a bari player. That would be a little excessive.


----------



## Meaghan

Clarinets _can_ get 4 octaves, but anything more than 3 octave plus a perfect fifth or so above the lowest note is very difficult, especially at soft dynamics. Not to mention very shrill. Only highly advanced clarinetists can both get the full range and do circular breathing. There are professional clarinetists who are not quite proficient circular breathers. But the clarinet has a wonderful range of colors! It can produce at least as wide a variety of sounds as a saxophone, though most of these are not utilized much in classical music. And clarinet ensembles are cool.


----------



## Stasou

Meaghan said:


> Only highly advanced clarinetists can both get the full range and do circular breathing.


Well now that you mention it, I guess circular breathing the D# above triple C isn't too practical. But hey, this whole thread isn't very practical either.


----------



## soundandfury

Stasou said:


> Nah, as long as you don't need a bari player. That would be a little excessive.


But where's the point in bothering with saxes at all, if you're not going to have the awesome, hilarious and generally incredible sounds the bari can provide?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Bagpipes?... you could possibly modify one to just play a single note at a time if you have one at your disposal to mess with. Otherwise I'm not sure.


Edit: Didn't see that you needed dynamic contrast... Never mind then.


----------



## Philip

mariah carey


----------

